# anyone here around seminole or dothan



## 10gaugemeow (Dec 4, 2010)

any hunters here from seminole county or around dothan al ?


----------



## sowega hunter (Dec 4, 2010)

I live in Seminole county.


----------



## blakely (Dec 4, 2010)

I'm from Early County.


----------



## Boondocks (Dec 4, 2010)

Early county here too.


----------



## 12pointer (Dec 6, 2010)

Im from seminole county and have a club in clay county


----------



## Son (Dec 8, 2010)

Seminole Co, hunt in Early and Miller. Whatcha need?

The rut is about to start, saw three bucks this morning.


----------

